# How can I try this recipe with the type of broiler I have?



## legend_018 (Jun 8, 2010)

My oven has the broiler down on the bottom. It's like a draw you open and there it is. It's not in the oven. does that mean, i cant try this recipe?

African Chicken Recipe


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> My oven has the broiler down on the bottom. It's like a draw you open and there it is. It's not in the oven. does that mean, i cant try this recipe?
> 
> African Chicken Recipe



The recipe calls for cooking under a broiler.  
You have a broiler.  
No problem.  

It doesn't matter if your broiler is located under the oven or at the top of the oven compartment.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 8, 2010)

You can actually put a whole chicken down there? It's a skinny draw, just seems the recipe was more for the ovens that have the broilers inside the actual oven.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2010)

the meat could be split/butterflied, if too plump. other than in my culinary schooling, (-we often cooked using salamanders, very similar, although in a reverse);..... i've often broiled my food.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> You can actually put a whole chicken down there? It's a skinny draw, just seems the recipe was more for the ovens that have the broilers inside the actual oven.



The recipe all for a spatchcocked chicken.  That means you cut out the backbone and spread the chicken out flat.  You press it down flat.  That way you can broil it effectively.  You probably should put the broiler pan at the bottom of the drawer.  The recipe calls for it to be 8" from the burner.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> You can actually put a whole chicken down there? It's a skinny draw, just seems the recipe was more for the ovens that have the broilers inside the actual oven.


 
I think you mean drawER. Draw is something you do on paper with a pen or pencil.

the broiler drawer is slender because the whole idea of broiling is to keep the food item close to the flame/heat. If you had an electric oven, you would broil by placing the top oven shelf as close to the broiler as possible. With the gas broiler, it's more of a confined space. 

Actually, broiling in a gas stove is really easy. Don't be put off by it!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2010)

Unless you have 8 inches of space between the chicken and the heat element, you will probably burn it up by broiling it for an hour.

Personally, I hate to broil meats.  I would grill the chicken in question, instead.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

no way you could broil it for an HOUR at any distance from the heat without burning it up.  When I'm broiling chicken I generally bake it first, to almost done, then "beautify" it under the broiler.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with June, there's no way you could subject a chicken to direct flame under any kind of a broiler for an hour, and expect it to not be burned to a crisp.
I would do it in a 450 degree oven, and it will be as brown as you'd ever want it after an hour.  
Looks like an interesting recipe......let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2010)

The recipe says to baste frequently, which means taking it away from the direct broiler heat for a few minutes at a time.  Also, the consistent basting will give more moisture to the skin.  It says that when it is cooked after an hour the skin will be charred black and the chicken inside juicy.  I see no problems with the recipe the way it is, as long as you watch it and keep opening the broiler or oven and pulling it out to baste.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 10, 2010)

mine is on the bottom, and i have never used it. big hassle the way it is set up. to close to the floor for this old back. i use oven fairly high heat and cover with foil. take off toward the end for browning.


----------

